# Onkyo TX-SR606 question about volume.



## phule4 (Jul 4, 2008)

I just purchased a Onkyo TX-SR606 AV Receiver replacing a 10 year old Denon Receiver. The new Onkyo gets about as loud as if I was just using my TV speakers. The old Denon was only 55 watts and it could get it uncomfortably loud. I do not need it that loud but should it not be louder then if I was just running it straight to the TV? Is there something wrong with it or should I return it if I would like a little more volume? Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Sheldon!

Are you saying that even with the Onkyo all the way up it's not as loud as your TV?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## phule4 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, just for normal listing to the TV I have to have receiver volume at 55 and it only goes to 79.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Does the reciever have a night mode that may be enabled?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

phule4 said:


> Yes, just for normal listing to the TV I have to have receiver volume at 55 and it only goes to 79.


Do you have the same situation with other sources? What's supplying the TV audio to the Onkyo, the TV itself or a cable box or sat receiver?

Also, is there a significant change in from 55 to 79, compared to say, 30 to 55?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## phule4 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I solved the problem. On my Cable/DVR box I had to switch it to heavy audio compression instead on none. Not sure why I could get away with no audio compression with the old receiver but not the new one. It still is not as loud as my old Denon but it is a lot better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

phule4 said:


> I think I solved the problem. On my Cable/DVR box I had to switch it to heavy audio compression instead on none. Not sure why I could get away with no audio compression with the old receiver but not the new one. It still is not as loud as my old Denon but it is a lot better.


That does not make sense, How are you connecting the DVR to the receiver?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, there are a few factors that can come in to play here.

For one, the Onkyo's volume control may not have the same attentuation calibration as the Denon. One may be more (or less) linear than the other.

Another is the level-setting of the individual speaker channels. If they are now set to lower dB values than you had before with the other receiver, that would require the master volume to be run higher to get the volume level you're accustomed to. Even if they are set at the same dB values, that might not translate to identical ouput from one receiver to the next.

Bottom line, if you aren't maxing out the new receiver - actual output from the speakers, not volume control settings - and have plenty of headroom before clipping, you're fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If Sheldon is using only the analog audio connectors then he needs to make sure that the audio settings in his Cable/DVR are set to Stereo output and make sure he has no audio enhancements turned on. ALso the DVR usually has its own audio volume output and needs to make sure that it is all the way up.


----------



## phule4 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am using the analog outputs. The HDMI output on the Cable box/DVR is not working. I need to have them come out check it out but I have been putting it off because I hate to take time off from work to just to wait for the cable company. I think I will go out today and by a optical cable. 
The DVR is set to stereo, none of the audio enhancements are turned on the DVR, and it does not have a separate volume control.
I have change the db levels this has also helped. With everyone's advice it has improved considerably. 

 Thank you all.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

phule4 said:


> ... I have change the db levels this has also helped. With everyone's advice it has improved considerably....


Did you use the Audyssey autocalibration??? ... I know you already solved the volume problem, but if you changed the db levels manually ... maybe your speakers will not output the same db (unless you used a SPL meter when changing the levels :bigsmile


----------



## phule4 (Jul 4, 2008)

I did run the auto calibration but then I increased them each by 5 db to get them close to a neutral Db level instead of the -5 to -6 Db level they where set at by the auto calibration. I hoped that this would keep them even. Not sure if that is true or not. Sorry it took so long long to reply but went out for the 4th. Thanks.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

phule4 said:


> I did run the auto calibration but then I increased them each by 5 db to get them close to a neutral Db level instead of the -5 to -6 Db level they where set at by the auto calibration. I hoped that this would keep them even. Not sure if that is true or not. Sorry it took so long long to reply but went out for the 4th. Thanks.


Why would you change the db levels for your speakers back to 0??? Theres nothing wrong with having negative levels for your speakers. The whole point is to get you system calibrated level and to studo reference levels. That way when your listening at say -20 you know you are 20db away from reference. If I were you I would have left it where Audyssey set it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jerm357 said:


> Why would you change the db levels for your speakers back to 0??? Theres nothing wrong with having negative levels for your speakers. The whole point is to get you system calibrated level and to studo reference levels. That way when your listening at say -20 you know you are 20db away from reference. If I were you I would have left where Audyssey set it.


I did the same ... :yes:

Maybe what I think is incorrect but, ... YPAO set up speakers to -8.0 to -3.0, that was for "zero"; so I changed to -5.5 to -0.5 with the master volume at -5.0 :yes:

Am I correct assuming that my new reference volume is set at -5.0 not "zero"???? :huh:


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I did the same ... :yes:
> 
> Maybe what I think is incorrect but, ... YPAO set up speakers to -8.0 to -3.0, that was for "zero"; so I changed to -5.5 to -0.5 with the master volume at -5.0 :yes:
> 
> Am I correct assuming that my new reference volume is set at -5.0 not "zero"???? :huh:


Do you have a SPL meter? If so the easiest way to know is to measure it and see.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jerm357 said:


> Do you have a SPL meter? If so the easiest way to know is to measure it and see.


Yes ... I did :yes:

After the auto-calibration, I measured 75db to each channel ... then, I set the master to -5.0db and adjusted the level to each channel to get the 75db again :yes:

That's why, my reference volume is set at -5.0 instead of zero ... or at least, that's what I think :bigsmile:


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

If your getting 75db with the receiver set to -5 then yes thats your reference level. But why have your reference level at -5db rather than 0db? My Onkyo's full volume range is -81db to +18db, Is your receiver anything like that or is 0db the max volume?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jerm357 said:


> ... But why have your reference level at -5db rather than 0db? My Onkyo's full volume range is -81db to +18db, Is your receiver anything like that or is 0db the max volume?


No ... my RXV 2700 goes from -80db to +15db :yes:

I remember somebody mentioned that this was okay ... and even better, because I think there's a lot more headroom this way instead of 0db (which makes sense to me, comparing the 0db and -5db as reference, AVR will play louder when is at the maximum +15db; just one time I passed 0db and I couldn't stand the sound :raped: )

With the levels I'm ussing ... I can even set the reference to -10db ... but -5db is fine.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

salvasol said:


> No ... my RXV 2700 goes from -80db to +15db :yes:
> 
> I remember somebody mentioned that this was okay ... and even better, because I think there's a lot more headroom this way instead of 0db (which makes sense to me, comparing the 0db and -5db as reference, AVR will play louder when is at the maximum +15db; just one time I passed 0db and I couldn't stand the sound :raped: )
> 
> With the levels I'm ussing ... I can even set the reference to -10db ... but -5db is fine.


Just because you have a reference level set does not mean thats where you have to listen at. You are not gaining any headroom by using -5 as your reference over 0. It would be exactly the same since your just adding the volume on your channel trims instead your main volume. Your receiver is going to be working just as hard to get 75db at 0 as it would be to get it at -5.

The whole reason why receivers use negative numbers are to tell you how far you are from studio reference level. They are ment for the built in test tones to play at 75db with the main volume at 0db. Thats just the way they were designed. 

Make it easier for yourself and just use 0 as your reference. That way when your receiver says -15db (where I usually listen at) it means what it says, that you are indeed listening at 15db under reference.


----------

